# Awning Rug



## we4hubies (May 9, 2009)

We camp in a campgrounds in which the camp sites have dirt, sand and gravel no grass so i need a mat that will not pool water and dry out fast easy to sweep. We have been using a indoor /outdoor rug but you can all imagine how heavy and wet and muddy this can get!
Tina


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a lot of awning mats avaialble. They are more of a weave, they let the water and most of the sand drain away.
Below is just one of the many styles to pick from at camping world.

Camping World Awning Mats


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can't go wrong with these mats.

We got the 9x18 3 years ago and it is like brand new. Works GREAT

https://rvawningmats.com/


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can't go wrong with these mats.
> 
> We got the 9x18 3 years ago and it is like brand new. Works GREAT
> 
> https://rvawningmats.com/


X2...be sure to check Ebay too. We got the 9x12 for $49.99 and free shipping. We love ours too!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can't go wrong with these mats.
> 
> We got the 9x18 3 years ago and it is like brand new. Works GREAT
> 
> https://rvawningmats.com/


X3!

You won't go wrong with this mat! They are light, stay dry and the sand and dirt can be swept away easily. Some
campgrounds will only let campers use this type of mat versus one is more likely to harm the grass.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

We also have the 9x18 mat. It fits perfectly under the awning and is terrific - no mud! When we bought the OB we asked the ladies at the dealership (Leo's in Gambrills MD) what they couldn't live without. BOTH pointed us to the awning mat.

You can also get mats at Wal-Mart but the ones I saw there were a bit smaller, maybe 9x12?? Just another option, and easy/no shipping if you aren't close to a camping supply place.

We use an old Army duffel bag to store the mat - if the mat is wet when we leave the campsite, the duffel contains the damp/mud until we get it home and can spread it out to dry. The duffel bag won't close with the mat in it but the mat does go all the way into the bag. Works great!

Lynne


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had one of these rugs that I bought at a local discount food store for $20. I say had because I had thrown it into the back of the truck before taking off and somewhere or another it sailed out of the back and was lost. I don't know were or when I just hope it didn't hit anyone. Now I've got to try to find another one. These rugs are made out of plastic woven together with an open weave so water and even some light gets through so the rug don't hold the water and it also does not distroy the grass underneath it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

RV Awning Mats (or similar) are definitely the way to go !! we switched over from the outdoor carpet a couple years ago and bought 2, 9x18. Big difference. Water quickly filters through it and the dirt sweeps off easily.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> RV Awning Mats (or similar) are definitely the way to go !! we switched over from the outdoor carpet a couple years ago and bought 2, 9x18. Big difference. Water quickly filters through it and the dirt sweeps off easily.


What they said. I can shake it out easily and I hose it off and let it dry when I get home. I also have one of the carrying bags. Keeps the dirt in the bag and not in the storage compartment of the camper.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the discussion thread. I was going to get some indoor/outdoor carpet until I read what the 'seasoned' rver's used. I found a good price on a 9x18 on ebay for $79 including the bag and free shipping. The bag made it a good buy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AKvagabond said:


> Thanks for the discussion thread. I was going to get some indoor/outdoor carpet until I read what the 'seasoned' rver's used. I found a good price on a 9x18 on ebay for $79 including the bag and free shipping. The bag made it a good buy.


You'll be VERY happy with that purchase...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've had the same two awning mats now since 2004 that I bought from the folks at RV Awning Mat Co so needless to say I am one very happy customer. I figured I might get a couple years from them, but I'm now starting our 6th year with the same mats. The edges are finally starting to show signs of needing to be replaced, but I'm positive I can get through this camping season with them.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Saw them at Wally World, but now I understand why folks buy em.

Gonna get mine tomorrow.

Thanks for posting this thread...I learn every day from this bunch!

Gotta love this site.

Paul


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Ditto on https://rvawningmats.com/









They are super easy to clean and ours came with a storage bag included. We did have an issue with our first one discolouring, it was the burgundy and white reversible style, the white sections turned brownish after first exposure to the sun. I contacted the supplier with pictures and they quickly provide a replacement and coverd the shipping. Good product adn great service.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can't go wrong with these mats.
> 
> We got the 9x18 3 years ago and it is like brand new. Works GREAT
> 
> https://rvawningmats.com/


I thought I'd order one after looking at them, using your link. But every one of them, except the elaborate expensive ones, says "Currently Out Of Stock." Kinda hard to sell them if you don't have any.









Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have seen these too. essentially the same thing.

Camping World: Awning/Patio Mat


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> You can't go wrong with these mats.
> 
> We got the 9x18 3 years ago and it is like brand new. Works GREAT
> 
> https://rvawningmats.com/


I thought I'd order one after looking at them, using your link. But every one of them, except the elaborate expensive ones, says "Currently Out Of Stock." Kinda hard to sell them if you don't have any.









Mike
[/quote]

Mike-
Call them up... when I went to buy mine (several months ago) the one I wanted was out of stock... they told me when they expected their next shipment in. I just waited a few weeks and ordered then... although I had the time to wait... it's now prime camping season, so you may want it sooner than they will be available.

Good luck.

BTW... My BIL bought one from Walmart and it fell apart after 2.5 years... I hear the one's from RVAwningmats are much more durable and last longer.

EDIT: I found that sometimes the mat/bag combo is out of stock, but the mat alone will be in stock... check out both.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I used rvawningmat also very nice product. I do take it one step further. If we set up at a site that has the larger stones I'll put the turf rug under the mat.
sure helps eliminate a lot of wear on the mat. we did get a small hole that why we use the rug.


----------

